# Which F-stop backpack to choose?



## climber (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi!

I'm looking to order an F-stop backpack for my gear listed below, but I don't know which size would be perfect. Choosing of ICU insert is not such a problem, because I know what I have to put in, bigger problem is that I don't know how much space will remain in the pack for other things (food, some clothes). I'm planning to use it for a whole day backpacking.

In ICU must go:

- Canon 5D-mkIII with grip
- 70-200, 2.8, USM, IS, mkII
- 24-70, 2.8, mkII
- 16-35 (dont have yet, but in the near future)
- flash
- extender 2x
- some filters, batteries
- tripod (which is mounted on the outside)

Which ICU do you recommend for that list of gear? I think it shouldn't be from a 'shallow' series due to gripped body. Also maybe in the future I will buy some additional gear/lenses. 

Is there any problem if an ICU unit is not filled completely? Will gear move up/down, left/right?

For LOKA I know it is small enough to be carry-on compatible. Is TILOPA BC also?

And how long does it take to get that pack? (in Europe)

Thanks in advance


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 29, 2013)

I've got a Loka and both a small and medium ICU. I was able to put a 100-400, 70-200 f/4 is, a 2xiii, Samyang 14, a backup portable drive, a 5diii with a 24-105 in and still had room left. It took some creative thinking in terms of the dividers.

On another trip, I had a 70-200 f/4 is, a 300 f/2.8, a 2xiii, a 1.4xiii, my 24-105, a backup hdd, and the 5diii packed by keeping the camera body in the bag above the medium ICU. I would think you could do this with the Loka, given the gear you describe. F-stop is pretty good (and accurate) in their assessment of your equipment and which ICU you might want. Email them. I have never had an issue with the Loka in an overhead bin in the usual aircraft and have been able to get it under the seat in front of me in smaller commuter aircraft. Can't comment on the other bag.


----------



## climber (Dec 29, 2013)

If you put both medium and small ICUs into the Loka (as I understand), it's pretty much the same room for photo gear as in one large ICU. If that's true, than how much space is left above ICUs for other equipment like clothes and food?


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 29, 2013)

Using 2 ICUs makes access to some of the compartments tough. With the medium, there's some room left that I access from the top. I can put some layers of clothing, snacks, etc above the ICU. I have even put my Thinktank holster in that space that is left for transportation (only 2 carry on limit in airplane) then move things around to trek once I arrive (I often hang the holster from the shoulder straps in front of me).


----------

